# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi to all

## betti-davis

Hello everyone. I'm Joe. Just joined the forum. Looking forward to an informative future here. Nice looking site too!

----------


## Nemo

hi Joe nice to meet ya  :Smile:   enjoy Fish Keeping  :Wink: 

catch me in the shoutbox anytime u need help  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> Hello everyone. I'm Joe. Just joined the forum. Looking forward to an informative future here. Nice looking site too!


----------------------------------------------------
Nice to see a few women into keeping fish these days  :fishy:  
Welcome to fish-keeping Joe what sort of fish do you keep? and how did you hear about us.

I will be adding some new stuff to this site soon, so hopfully it will end up being members second home  :lol:   (should say this is nemo's first home lmao)

Enjoy your stay here 

Gary.

----------


## betti-davis

Hi, Gary. I keep tropical fish. Have done for about 13 years so less of the 'these days'  :Big Grin: 
Nemo was cohersing us innocent fishkeepers onto the forum.......I couldn't resist! Lol!

----------


## Gary R

> Nemo was cohersing us innocent fishkeepers onto the forum.......I couldn't resist! Lol!


Good old nemo about time he did somethink good for this place   :lol:  so you already know him from somewere else ?

----------


## betti-davis

Nope! He'd advertised the forum rather discreetly for the world to see  :Wink:  Which you already know, cause you changed the name of the site I put in to 'fishkeepers'  Very nicely done  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gary R

Thats Nemo  :Smile:  what a good lad he is lmao

----------

